# Guy wire installation



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

How do you guys typically install a guy wire on a shingled roof? I'm doing a service at the end of the month and the mast is going to be high enough to where I'll need a guy wire. I've never installed a guy wire before. Anyone care to share some pictures or helpful tips? Thanks.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I just use a ¼" cable lag bolted to a roof truss.


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you apply any caulking or something similar around the lag bolt?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fast and easy: install lag eyebolt x distance back on the roof. Run #6 bare thru eyebolt and up to brace on mast, then back again continuous thru eyebolt again and then spun around the other two wound like a service drop neutral support. Next insert your screwdriver into between both wires halfway up to mast and spin it a few dozen times until the two wires turn into a twisted pair and get tight and taut. 


Longer: Use stainless aircraft cable between lag eyebolt and mast and crimp the ends using store bought crimps found at same place in the hardware isle as the cable. Also they have hardware to make the cable tight, but the name eludes me for the moment (senior). Ah- turnbuckle .


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is how we do it here. POCO calls for 3/4" EMT braces with 3/8" bolts *thru* the framing members.










I use a 4S blank with sealant under it to seal the penetration.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

220/221 said:


> This is how we do it here. POCO calls for 3/4" EMT braces with 3/8" bolts *thru* the framing members.
> 
> I use a 4S blank with sealant under it to seal the penetration.


The poor guy who has to attach nuts & washers to the attic side of the bolts when it's a 140 in the attic :no: 

I talked to an SRP inspector once who said 3/8 toggles would be acceptable, but damn the hole you'd have to make thru the thick side of a 2-by wouldn't leave much meat in the truss.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aDudeInPhx said:


> The poor guy who has to attach nuts & washers to the attic side of the bolts when it's a 140 in the attic :no:



:no:

Use a Machine Thread to Wood Thread:




















:thumbsup:


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

Celtic said:


> :no:
> 
> Use a Machine Thread to Wood Thread:


They want the bolt THRU (ok THROUGH) the framing with a nut & washer on the attic side of the threads.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

wow.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

aDudeInPhx said:


> They want the bolt THRU (ok THROUGH) the framing with a nut & washer on the attic side of the threads.


Do they provide a detail? I would rather have a lag in a rafter than a bolt in the sheathing.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

how long is the service drop? that sounds rediculous!


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Do they provide a detail? I would rather have a lag in a rafter than a bolt in the sheathing.


They want the bolt all the way through the rafter itself, not the sheathing. 

I'll see if I can find a link.

http://www.tempe.gov/modules/showdocument.aspx?documentid=5312

Page 2-6 for the picture (I don't know how to display the picture here)


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aDudeInPhx said:


> They want the bolt all the way through the rafter itself, not the sheathing.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a link.
> 
> ...


Thats crazy


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

Celtic said:


> ^^^^^


Thanks


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is asinine for a small resi drop.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Celtic said:


> Thats crazy


 im guessing thats N.J. rules


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

papaotis said:


> im guessing thats N.J. rules


NJ is sane... :thumbsup:

...that is some crazy-ass, been-in-the-sun-too-long AZ stuff :jester:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

big2bird said:


> Do they provide a detail? I would rather have a lag in a rafter than a bolt in the sheathing.



Both POCOs in AZ have the same detail. They want that **** *solid* and it can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

Here if we use 2 1/2" rigid we're allowed to go up to 4 feet without a guy. Most places around here don't have guy wires even if they're more than 4 ft though


----------

